# Heresjohnny's yard 2008



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Here are a couple of pics from last night, more at http://johnnyspage.com/home2008.htm


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I really like the sign in the first pic.....very nice.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice. Love the lighting.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

There's just something about red and blue lighting together that I love.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Fantastic!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks! I want to try and do more with the red and blue lighting next year, that kinda happened by accident this year.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Cool J...Looks great...lots of fun


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Nice lighting, HJ! The streetlights near my house just won't let me get that rich, creepy, blue color. And I see that the ghostly storyteller made an appearance!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks, the ghost story teller is a favorite of the kids and adults.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Looking good Johnny! R those red and blue led spots? (LOVED your how-to)


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Yes those are red and blue LED spotlights I made, thanks!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

oo nice. great props. Love the lighting too.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

very nice lighting and awesome looking props - good work.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Sweeet! Yeah the colors are great. And I love how your ghost story ghost totally pops out on the porch. Did you have him set up with sound? What story was he reading?


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Looks great Johnny. I like how dark and spooky it seems. 
I like this pic with the fog creeping in.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Revenant said:


> Sweeet! Yeah the colors are great. And I love how your ghost story ghost totally pops out on the porch. Did you have him set up with sound? What story was he reading?


Thanks! The ghost story ghost rocks back and forth, and uses a talk-through boris hack, a video from last year is here http://johnnyspage.com/video/GS_Movie5.wmv

I have 3 stories that he reads, would really like to redo these better some day, they are at the top of this page:
http://johnnyspage.com/sound.htm


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Yeah, wife thinks it is too dark and creepy, I prefer more subtle lighting. No Tots went into the graveyard!



DeadSpider said:


> Looks great Johnny. I like how dark and spooky it seems.
> I like this pic with the fog creeping in.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I also like the darkness of it..
looks creepy
good pics J


----------

